# Router planer jig



## hugdeb (Aug 15, 2008)

Hello, I'M RELATIVELY NEW TO ROUTERS AND THEIR USE. I'VE BEEN DOING WOODWORKING ON AND OFF FOR TWENTY PLUS YEARS, STILL A NOVICE, WHILE IN THE ARMY AND AFTER RETIREMENT. I NEED PLANS FOR A FREE ROUTER PLANER JIG TO LEVEL THE TOP OF WORKBENCH I'VE BUILT (24" X 54"). ANY HELP OUT THERE?


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

No help from me, but, Welcome to the forums hugdeb. Enjoy!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi hugdeb

This is how I would do the job.. 

see below

========



hugdeb said:


> Hello, I'M RELATIVELY NEW TO ROUTERS AND THEIR USE. I'VE BEEN DOING WOODWORKING ON AND OFF FOR TWENTY PLUS YEARS, STILL A NOVICE, WHILE IN THE ARMY AND AFTER RETIREMENT. I NEED PLANS FOR A FREE ROUTER PLANER JIG TO LEVEL THE TOP OF WORKBENCH I'VE BUILT (24" X 54"). ANY HELP OUT THERE?


----------

